# World of Warcraft Film Schauspieler



## retschi (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebes buffed team.
da ja letzte woche angekündigt wurde, dass jones auf dem regie stuhl sitzt (jeah!), stellt sich die frage, wer spielt mit?
jones hat ja mit moon (sam rockwell) schon bewiesen, dass er ein gutes händchen für schauspieler hat.

nur die frage stellt sich stark, bei einer verfilmung, wie wow, wer spielt was?

schreibt doch einfach eure wünsche und gerüchte herein, wäre stark daran interessiert wen ihr euch vorstellen könntet.

arthas:  Jake Gyllenhaal (source code)

jaina: jennifer lawrence (viele mögen sie ja nicht, ich hingegen halte sie für eine der besten jungschauspielerinnen überhaupt)

silvanas: uma thurman vielleicht? würd ich mir einreden lassen


war nur 3 von zirka 20000 die mir durch den kopf eiern.

lg
daniel


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2013)

Wie soll denn Gyllenhall arthas spielen, da passt ja gar nix zusammen, weder frisur noch Gesicht ^^

Den müsste man komplett umstylen... schlechte wahl find ich


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich lieber einen Animationsfilm von Blizzard als richtige Schauspieler. Gibt niemand, der Cinematics so genial macht wie Blizzard.


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich lieber einen Animationsfilm von Blizzard als richtige Schauspieler. Gibt niemand, der Cinematics so genial macht wie Blizzard.



Wobei mir da ein bißchen das Filmflair flöten gehen würde...

Ich schau mir net so gern animationsfilme an. Müssen schon wirklich gut sein...


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein Artikel zum Film: http://www.moviepilot.de/news/spielt-johnny-depp-im-world-of-warcraft-film-mit-120181


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2013)

Mir voll egal, wer mitspielt,..
Hauptsache Kate Beckinsale macht wirklich mit


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2013)

mit der weiblichen Besetzung von da oben könnt ich mich anfreunden.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2013)

Mir sind alle wurscht, aber er soll König sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Februar 2013)

Dat wär aber mehr als n 100 Mio Blockbuster 



Ansonsten ... Johnny Depp + Helena Bonham Carter kann man überall unterbringen 

Gimli wird wohl kaum Muradin spielen, da er schon damals gegen die Maske allergisch war.

Und ... Ihr habt Kevin Smith vergessen.


----------



## callahan123 (26. Februar 2013)

Bin auch eher für einen rein animierten Film, denn ich befürchte, dass ein halber Realfilm (die anderen Hälfte wäre ja trotzdem animiert) zu sehr an bereits bestehende Szenen aus Herr der Ringe, Hobbit, Avatar usw. erinnern könnte. 

Realfilme wirken zudem doch sehr schnell lächerlich, wenn sie sich an einer derart stilisierten Vorlage orientieren. Und wenn man sich zu weit weg von der Vorlage bewegt, vielleicht um mehr Realismus einkehren zu lassen, verliert man viele Alleinstellungsmerkmale. Da ist es leichter eine Buchvorlage zu verfilmen, da kommt es in erster Linie darauf an, die Fantasie der Masse an Zuschauern zu treffen. 

Was die bebilderte Liste angeht: nicht gerade sehr originell. Einfach den halben Cast aus Herr der Ringe genommen, ein paar Schauspieler hinzu addiert, die man aus dem aktuellen Blockbusterkino kennt und dann noch oben drauf: Morgan Freeman als Thrall... Hm, letzteres ist dann doch ein wenig überraschend, vielleicht wegen der Originalstimme


----------



## win3ermute (26. Februar 2013)

Nur mal so gesagt: Ich wette, die meisten Leute kannten bis auf ein-, zwei Namen (Liv Tyler und Sean Bean etwa) nicht einen der Darsteller aus "Herr der Ringe" vorher. Lieber einen Haufen relativ unbekannter Darsteller, die aber perfekt zur Rolle passen (siehe auch "Games of Thrones") als "All-Star-Name-Dropping", das das Budget unnötig belastet.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nur mal so gesagt: Ich wette, die meisten Leute kannten bis auf ein-, zwei Namen (Liv Tyler und Sean Bean etwa) nicht einen der Darsteller aus "Herr der Ringe" vorher. Lieber einen Haufen relativ unbekannter Darsteller, die aber perfekt zur Rolle passen (siehe auch "Games of Thrones") als "All-Star-Name-Dropping", das das Budget unnötig belastet.



Jiha gehör nicht zu den meisten


----------



## SonicTank (5. März 2013)

Mmh, HdR hat die Latte für gute Fantasy-Film-Besetzung ganz schön hoch gelegt. Ein Real-Film könnte für das Warcraft-Universum nicht unbedingt passend sein, da ja schon die Spiele ziemlich comichaft im Grafikstil sind.

Umgekehrt: Nennt mir mal richtig gute Filme von bekannten PC-und/oder Video-Spielen! Und dann noch welche, die in einer reinen Fantasiewelt, mit reinen Fantasiecharakteren und noch mehr Fantasie obendrauf.....schnauf....spielen. Mir fällt da spontan keiner ein.

Und Warcraft sollte doch wohl dem Design treubleiben, das wir alle so liebgewonnen haben, oder?

Wenn die da echte Schauspieler als Protagonisten wählen, dann muss das schon so´n Knaller wie Avatar werden. (find´ ich geil  )


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. März 2013)

Freeman als Thrall?? Würde lieber Chuck Norris sehen wollen .


----------

